# Humminbird aus den USA



## McRip (9. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zu Humminbird Echoloten aus den USA. Und bitte eines vorweg: Erfahrung mit Auslandskauf ist vorhanden, d.h. Zoll, Garantie, keine "m" und "°C" Angaben und so weiter sind bekannt. Darum geht es hier nicht, also bitte keine Diskussion darüber. #d

Worum es geht: *Welche Vorteile bzw. Nachteile haben die amerikanischen Geräte im Vergleich zu den hier in Deutschland erhältlichen?* Ich meine: wie kann mich ein deutscher Händler mit seinen doch sehr hohen Preisen überzeugen bei ihm zu kaufen, wenn Garantie, Zoll und so weiter nicht ziehen. ;+

Ich habe ein paar Sachen gehört, weiß aber nicht was dran ist.

Angeblich sollen Bildschirm und Prozessorleistung irgendwie bei den amerikanischen Geräten schlechter sein. Außerdem soll es schwierig sein, eine in Deutschland gekaufte Navionics-Karte damit zu benutzen. Weiß da einer was genaueres? #c

Danke


----------



## lino64 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Welches Gerät meinst du?
Oder ist das eine generelle Frage?


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2007)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Das mit den Angaben kann ich so aber nicht stehen lassen! 
Natürlich ist das vom Gerät abhängig aber meins ist z.B. aus den Staaten 
und ich habe deutsche Menüführung, Meter, Grad usw...
Und dazu noch 250€ All in (Zoll, Steuer, Versand) gespart.

Ich denke man müsste es wie von lino64 hinterfragt genau zu einem 
speziellen Gerät herausfinden um konkrete Angaben machen zu können.


----------



## ullsok (30. November 2007)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das mit den Angaben kann ich so aber nicht stehen lassen!
> Natürlich ist das vom Gerät abhängig aber meins ist z.B. aus den Staaten
> und ich habe deutsche Menüführung, Meter, Grad usw...
> Und dazu noch 250€ All in (Zoll, Steuer, Versand) gespart.



Hi,
ist dein Gerät ein Humminbird? Falls ja, wo hast es es in den Staaten gekauft?


----------



## Achmin (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Hallo,
wie sieht es mit dem Humminbird 997 SI Combo aus.

Dieses Gerät hat ja sowohl Echolot, wie auch GPS-Funktion. Maßgeblich hierbei ist in erster Linie, ob man es mit der Navionics Gold oder Platin Karte füttern kann, und es einem dann schön die Ostsee zeigt.

Vielleicht hat jemand hier aus dem Board dieses Gerät aus den USA bezogen, und diese Karten darin getestet.

Ich weiß, das über die neuen Geräte mit SI-Technik von Hb hier schon viel geschrieben wurde. Auch, das sie nur englische Menüsprache, Maßeinheiten haben. Die Echolotfunktion müßte aber sicher gleich sein, wie bei hier in Deutschl. vertriebenen Geräten. 
Da aber auch schon behauptet wurde, das die Software anders ist, bin ich mir nicht sicher , ob so ein Amigerät mit einer hier gekauften Karte läuft. Wenn es da Schwierigkeiten gibt, kann man so ein Gerät aus den USA nicht kaufen!
Hat da jemand praktische Erfahrungen???
Bitte erzählen!!!!



Ich führe jetzt mal diesen Trööt weiter, obwohl ich ihn nicht angefangen habe. Aber jetzt wäre mal ein konkretes Modell auf dem Tablett.

Danke, Gruß Armin   #h


----------



## pjfighter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

gutes beispiel#6würde mich auch interessierenfalls hier keiner was zu sagen kann..-in ein paar wochen kann ich sonst was dazu berichten-habe das experiment mal gewagt.
kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen warum die karten nicht passen sollten oder das die qualität der geräte schwankt
-a-sortierung nach germany ,b und c. sortierung ab in die usa#d-unwarscheinlich.
lasse mich aber gern belehren, falls jemand etwas genaues weiß.


----------



## TILLI (1. April 2008)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

HI
Habe mal mehrere Händler in den Usa angeschrieben und ich bekam immer die gleiche Antwort das dies Us Modelle sind mit Feet und Fahrenhei und diese auch nicht auf Deutsch umzustellen sind.
mfg Tilli


----------



## schwedenklausi (1. April 2008)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Ich habe eine Tipp : Rufe doch mal den T. Schlagehter an . Tel. : 0521521281
Hier bekommst Du eine Topp  Beratung.
schwedenklausi


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. April 2008)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Also ich kann nicht glauben das man ein HB in den USA mit deutscher Menüführung bekommen kann. Deswegen. 
Wenn ich das richtig übersetzte soll es ja an den Deutschen Ce Normen und Prüfungen liegen. 

Ich weiß aber nicht warum man nicht mit den Amerikanischen Einheiten zurecht kommen soll. Ist reine Übungssache.


----------



## thymallusAUT (2. April 2008)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Hallo zusammen,

wie es bei Humminbird aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich habe mir schon Lowrance Produkte aus den USA gekauft und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Weder mit der Einstellung der deutschen Sprache oder Maßeinheiten oder mit Länderkarten (verwende die für A, CZ). Die Geräte was ich mir in den USA gekauft habe waren Hand GPS Expedition C, Echolot X125 und das 520 mit GPS. Wer wie mcrip eingangs schon aufgelistet hat die Reperatur,.. in Kauf nimmt, keine Beratung, etc.. benötigt - wieso nicht. Bei dem Dollarkurs ist es im Moment eine Alternative.


----------



## McRip (2. April 2008)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Danke für die vielen Antworten, aber das Thema kann mittlerweile zu. |rolleyes#h


----------



## kotomysz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Hi meine freunde ich habe 798c US  version und 50 canel gps fuktionert super das hab für geburstag fon meine frau bekomen, GPS hat orginal CE zeichen hab dazu Spliter Y Cabele gekauf und  HDSI  geber ales funktionert tol,mit zwei Geber wer wil sol sich youtobe -vorfürhung  humminbird schauen grüße kotomysz


----------



## Spinnerbait (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Humminbird aus den USA*

Und geht da was mit umstellen? (deutsches Menue)Frage ja nur, mit der Zeit kann sich ja bei dem Obama´s was geändert haben !!!


----------

